# American Made Knives



## Miley (May 13, 2015)

I have been interested in buying great knives made in the USA. Anyone have any recommendations? I am a sous chef in a contemporary American restaurant and want to use only american food on the menu and also use American made knives. So far I have a Richmond Artifex 240 gyuto in AEB-l, and some Dexter knives. I have a twelve inch connoisseur. It is a huge badass knife. I also just ordered a 10inch Dexter connoisseur. The connoisseur line never seems to come up anywhere in online knife talk, in the professional kitchen they are great tough knives that sharpen easily. Once a week I sharpen them to the point where they will shave hair shapton professional stones.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 13, 2015)

Have used Dexter butcher knives. The Traditional without bolster is similar in quality to the Victorinox 10". Do not care for knives with full heel bolsters.


----------



## DeepCSweede (May 13, 2015)

Are you asking about production knives made in the States or custom? What is the price point you are looking for?


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (May 13, 2015)

There's a nice Marko knife currently on BST. Should easily outperform your Artifex and Dexter knives. US made.


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 13, 2015)

Not much left in the pro grades beside Russell Harrington (Dexter). Lamson is trying to reorganize and move to a new plant after going under last year. Time will tell if that works. Assuming it isn't all old stock, Richmond does seem to be able to get knives out of Lamson so there may be hope.


----------



## mikemac (May 13, 2015)

Murray Carter....
Made in America by a Canadian who trained and spent a lot of years in Japan, but presently lives in Oregon. Not sure about the steel origin, but pretty sure it comes from the ground


----------



## daveb (May 13, 2015)

Your Artflex was likely made in Japan, I don't follow that brand but my understanding is that Lamson made them originally and produced fatties that needed work in order to work. Mfr was moved to Japan and they don't suck. As much.

Ken Onion makes American knives for retail distribution. His last series "Rain" was made by Lamson and while they were quite overpriced they did suck a lot. He has a new series coming out, don't know where it will be manufactured, it will probably suck.

For the most part American manufacturers target the American housewife market. The housewife that rock chops so wants a lot of belly, the housewife that never sharpens so wants the most abrasion resistant stainless blade, the housewife that wants to show off the knife to her neighbors so wants a pretty handle - that can go in a dishwasher. In short they are designing knives that would be ill suited for the commercial kitchen.

I applaud your quest to buy American but doubt that off-the-shelf knives will provide a solution. You may be able to custom order a group of chef knives, etc from a maker here in US. Haburn, Ealy, HHH are names that immediately come to mind. 

Good luck.


----------



## chefcomesback (May 13, 2015)

What's your budget ??


----------



## toddnmd (May 13, 2015)

Bloodroot Blades, Del Ealy, Randy Haas, Devin Thomas, J.M. Jones, Andy Billipp. 

Tough to give suggestions without a price range.


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 13, 2015)

Anyone know where Ken Onion is having his current OEM knives made? I'm guessing Alcas would be a good candidate. They are very secretive about their clients. I do know that Ken was not happy with Lamson at all.


----------



## gic (May 13, 2015)

Actually, for mass produced (around $100) there is a "high end" line from Ontario Knife which is based in NY called Agilite that isn't bad, and, although the profile isn't for everybody, you can put an amazing edge on the knives from Warther since the steel is pretty darn good. I bought one took the edge down to 10 degrees per side with a one sided microbevel and it cuts really well...

For a bit more money, you can't beat the mid tech from HHH which are often available from BST

But why not buy an old forgecraft 10" from somebody via BST or on ebay, american made and easy to work with and takes a screaming sharp edge


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (May 13, 2015)

Hey what do you all think about R Murphy knives? Their wellfleet oyster knife is awesome, but I saw someone mention on facebook that they also make carbon steel kitchen knives. Mixed reviews, one loved it, the other called it fat.

http://www.rmurphyknives.com/store/Cooking_Knives_Chefs_Select.html

Curious because they're not even 20 minutes away from me.


----------



## Dardeau (May 13, 2015)

I have a carbon R. Murphy boner that I like a lot. I just posted a pic on the what's in your bag thread. It's lost a little weight since I got it but still sort of looked like a shiv when new.


----------



## chinacats (May 13, 2015)

Nobody was happy with Lamson...if go custom, great names mentioned already.


----------



## mise_en_place (May 13, 2015)

toddnmd said:


> Bloodroot Blades, Del Ealy, Randy Haas, Devin Thomas, J.M. Jones, Andy Billipp.
> 
> Tough to give suggestions without a price range.



Plus Marko Tsourkan and Dave Martell


----------



## daveb (May 13, 2015)

daveb said:


> .... a maker here in US. Haburn, Ealy, HHH are names that immediately come to mind.



I included turnaround time in the calculus.


----------



## daveb (May 13, 2015)

Noodle Soup said:


> Anyone know where Ken Onion is having his current OEM knives made? I'm guessing Alcas would be a good candidate. They are very secretive about their clients. I do know that Ken was not happy with Lamson at all.



Read that the new designs, Sky and Cascade, are being made at the base of the mountains in Washington state. Sky from some supersteel made in PA. Quick look shows the same POS desgins as the Rain series, Santilly again??? - he hasn't learned a thing. That and the rest are all belly, serrations on top of blade, fat, impossible handles, etc, etc. 

Don't think problem was with Lamson.


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 13, 2015)

Base of the mountains in Washington state? That is kind of where I live. Is this something a certain Italian company and Mike B. is involved in? You guys are too hard on Ken. Trust me, I know from experience you won't get in the front door of a cutlery company just showing them something that looks like an American copy of just another Japanese knife. If your designs don't look a lot different than what is already out there, why should they bother paying you anything for the design?


----------



## daveb (May 13, 2015)

Noodle - I've had to use his knives in cooking demos. I've had to sharpen (grinder) his knives for a charitable event. They suck. Unequivocally. A local culinary store now has the Rain knives at 75% off retail and still can't give them away. He took on Shun and lost. I've not used either of the new series (and not likely to have to) but they look the same and have the same nomenclature as the Rain series.

I've no experience with his field knives but they seem very well regarded. Maybe one day.

Back to American knives for this guy.


----------



## nwdel (May 13, 2015)

The Carter Muteki line might be a good option, stainless clad, sharp, desert ironwood handles though. And there's usually a fair amount available at any given time.


----------



## larrybard (May 13, 2015)

Quote Originally Posted by toddnmd View Post
Bloodroot Blades, Del Ealy, Randy Haas, Devin Thomas, J.M. Jones, Andy Billipp.

Tough to give suggestions without a price range.
Plus Marko Tsourkan and Dave Martell 

And I'm surprised that until now no one has also mentioned Cris Anderson.


----------



## sachem allison (May 13, 2015)

don't forget Don Nguyen and definitely Cris Anderson and Bill Burke and Butch Harner, Stephen Fowler


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 14, 2015)

The poster likes the Dexter Connoisseur and has ordered his second one. Never used that particular knife a 10" on Amazon is 107.29. I am sure the blade can cut and be sharpened to a decent edge on his shapton pro's. It has a full heel bolster which over time don't work that well in production kitchens because correct heel sharpening is impossible. That blade is probably in the mid to high 50's in hardness.

No disrespect intended but you will not find many users here using Dexters. I prefer the old Forschners now Victorinox the steel is decent and they have no bolsters at all which is why cooks use them can keep their profiles after many trips to the stone. Of coarse they are Swiss knives.

As many have mentioned here if you must have American knives to get good ones you have to pay for it.

I think bang for the buck cannot beat Japanese knives. Not talking about Shuns either.


----------



## Miley (May 14, 2015)

I am mainly interested in knives up to around 300 dollars. The Dexters will take a nice edge from the shapton pro's. I usually finish at 5000 and they shave arm hair. I do about an 18 degree bevel and thin them if I need to. I've been working like crazy this week but I will check out the suggestions you guys have posted.

The Dexter connoisseur are good knives, but I wish they were made out of better steel. I would compare them to Messermeister elite series. Not the best steel or grind, but they will get sharp and cut anything I've come across pretty well.


----------



## Chuckles (May 14, 2015)

If you keep your eye on buy/sell/trade you will find something amazing eventually.


----------



## cafepombo (May 14, 2015)

Under $300 on B/S/T got me a Marko practice gyuto and it is an absolute thing of beauty. Someone else mentioned a Carter Muteki, which would be an excellent option new in that price range.


----------



## lucabrasi (May 14, 2015)

Someone above mentioned Ontario Knife Company and their agilite series. I saw them elsewhere listed as Robeson, which as a straight razor user is kinda cool. I've been intrigued by those myself but have not tried. Profile looks particularly bad, I must say, and no idea about geometry. 

Same time I think 14c28n has potential as a kitchen knife steel, though it appears they are only hardened to 57. Hope they keep trying, seems like there is potential there.


----------



## clintonior (Jul 24, 2015)

would'nt this be a better Dexter meeting all the current knife preference's listed here? Hertiage collection.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 24, 2015)

That's actually not a bad looking knife.


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 24, 2015)

x2. Hard to tell how much belly it will have in a longer knife (guessing that is an 8 inch/ 210?). It looks a little odd where the tang goes into the handle though, like the tang is too tall. If the hardness is not too low that could be a decent knife for non-knuts, or a nice beater.


----------



## ecchef (Jul 24, 2015)

WildBoar said:


> It looks a little odd where the tang goes into the handle though, like the tang is too tall.



Now that you mention it, does look badly photoshopped. At least I hope that's the case. If not, then it's horrible f&f. Maybe it comes with a supply of Band-Aids.
Apparently they have 200 & 240mm versions.


----------



## clintonior (Jul 24, 2015)

http://knives.dexter1818.com/media/pdf/Heritage-Knife-Flyer-2012.pdf


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 24, 2015)

have not heard of Adam Simha before, but it looks like he got the shape and overall aesthetic down pretty well (for my tastes, at least). No real info on steel, profile, hardness, etc., although I can't say I would expect them to provide that info. Looks like a good knife for someone to spring for and test out, and report back 

Slightly more info here: http://knives.dexter1818.com/shop/heritage/chef-knives.html


----------



## clintonior (Jul 24, 2015)

"Simha comes up with a prototype for a knife, which he then sends out to be produced. He has been through four different fabricators: Sheffield, in England; Kelgin Knife Company, in tiny Sevierville, Tennessee (birthplace of Dolly Parton); Due Buoi, in Maniago, in northeastern Italy; and Lamson & Goodnow in Shelburne Falls, in Massachusetts, where water power allows it to be fully self-sustaining. He continues to work with Lamson & Goodnow, putting in a significant amount of time with them at every stage." 
http://www.edibleboston.com/a-cut-above-adam-simhas-knives/


----------



## chinacats (Jul 24, 2015)

clintonior said:


> "Simha comes up with a prototype for a knife, which he then sends out to be produced. He has been through four different fabricators: Sheffield, in England; Kelgin Knife Company, in tiny Sevierville, Tennessee (birthplace of Dolly Parton); Due Buoi, in Maniago, in northeastern Italy; and Lamson & Goodnow in Shelburne Falls, in Massachusetts, where water power allows it to be fully self-sustaining. He continues to work with Lamson & Goodnow, putting in a significant amount of time with them at every stage."
> http://www.edibleboston.com/a-cut-above-adam-simhas-knives/



I thought L&G went out of business or at least stopped making knives? I do see where they still have a website...


----------



## clintonior (Jul 24, 2015)

Dexter is the next oldest cutlery maker..also bought russell green river knives years back..


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 24, 2015)

clintonior said:


> http://knives.dexter1818.com/media/pdf/Heritage-Knife-Flyer-2012.pdf



Notice how the tang is flush on those pics. Definitely some weird photo editing on the other one above.


----------



## rsacco (Jul 27, 2015)

nwdel said:


> The Carter Muteki line might be a good option, stainless clad, sharp, desert ironwood handles though. And there's usually a fair amount available at any given time.



+1 These are somewhat reasonably priced and performance is great.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jul 27, 2015)

lol Murray Carter is Canadian... :/


----------



## chinacats (Jul 27, 2015)

spoiledbroth said:


> lol Murray Carter is Canadian... :/



He was born in Canada, trained in Japan, and lives in Oregon I believe.


----------



## spoiledbroth (Jul 27, 2015)

chinacats said:


> He was born in Canada, trained in Japan, and lives in Oregon I believe.


Fair enough; international man of mystery?


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jul 27, 2015)

Murray likes the gun laws in the U.S. a lot better than Canada.  He carries a .45 auto in a lot of his knifemaking/sharpening videos.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 27, 2015)

Noodle Soup said:


> Murray likes the gun laws in the U.S. a lot better than Canada.



I don't blame him, I remember during an election debate here when asked about the topic (or perhaps it was violent crime, don't remember it's been awhile) the most left leaning party said they wanted to "ban handguns"

Because regular law abiding citizens use them to commit crimes? Such a preposterous law wouldn't do anything to curb criminals who obtain them via other means. They didn't get elected but now are the official opposition party, it'll be interesting to see what happens in our upcoming federal election


----------



## havox07 (Jul 27, 2015)

tjangula said:


> I don't blame him, I remember during an election debate here when asked about the topic (or perhaps it was violent crime, don't remember it's been awhile) the most left leaning party said they wanted to "ban handguns"
> 
> Because regular law abiding citizens use them to commit crimes? Such a preposterous law wouldn't do anything to curb criminals who obtain them via other means. They didn't get elected but now are the official opposition party, it'll be interesting to see what happens in our upcoming federal election



Yet at the same time you look at countries where guns are not as readily available and their crime rates are usually lower.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 27, 2015)

Easy guys, let's not start talking politics. It is against the forum rules.
Thanks.


----------



## daveb (Jul 27, 2015)

What Knerd said. Keep this about knives. The annual gun thread is not due for awhile.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jul 27, 2015)

I must apologize for my comment, in hindsight could be considered borderline and invites further discussion about a contentious topic. You are welcome to edit if you feel necessary (it's past the limit so I can't).


----------



## havox07 (Jul 27, 2015)

Apologies, issue is not as black and white as i thought anyways.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 27, 2015)

No worries guys!


----------

